# problem updating BIOS



## demonikal

My motherboard, Asus M4A78T-E, normally used a program built into BIOS (I think) called EZ Flash 2.

I downloaded the latest BIOS according to the exact CPU that I have. Easily enough, it was the latest BIOS version update that Asus released.

When I click Alt + F2 in the beginning of the bootup sequence, it goes to that tool, EZ Flash 2. I go and find the file, the ROM, and click it to update.

This is the message I get every time:

"Boot block in file is not valid!" (written exactly like that, even with the exclamation mark)

Is there something I'm doing wrong  I don't even know what a "boot block" is.


----------



## tylerjrb

I take it you put the bios file onto a USB and select the bios file on EZ flash then click update?

The bios file should also be the file for your board and not the CPU so you want the bios file for the Asus M4A78T-E here. 
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A78TE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## demonikal

No, I just put it in the C:\ directory after having tried it in my Downloads folder.

This is the one I downloaded (same link you sent me to) for Windows 7 x64:






Should I use a USB flash drive instead this time or were you saying that's the wrong way to do it?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Save the BIOS update to a flashdrive and then use the EZ Flash utility.


----------



## aldan

unless you are having a problem that the bios update addresses i wouldnt install it.bios updates kinda go by the axiom "if it aint broke dont fix it".conversely,if you are having a problem that it addresses by all means go for it.


----------

